# Welche Grafikkarte ist besser?



## Ador (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe mir vor einiger Zeit die Geforce FX5600 geholt. Ich war der Meinung ich hätte damit eine gute Grafikkarte ergattert. Mittlerweile bin ich doch wieder am Überlegen, ob  nicht zum Beispiel die Radeon 9600 pro oder 9800 besser sind. Da man sie mitlerweilen doch biliger bekommt. Besonders bei direct X 9.0 überzeugt mich meine FX nicht so sehr. Eigentlich fand ich Geforce immer besser, doch nun erscheint mir Radeon wirklich besser und preiswerter... Sollte ich Radeon kaufen?


----------



## Edding (21. Februar 2004)

*Grafikkarte*

Ich war immer zu frieden mit meinen Gforce Grafikkarten aber mittlerweile sind die Radeon um weits besser geworden.
Ein vergleich ich mit meiner GeforceFX und ein Freund mit seiner Radeon9800 er konnte Dinge darstellen wo meine sehr ins stolpern kahm. Was mich dabei besonders genervt hat preislich war bei den Karten keine grossen unterschiede.
Aber  als ausgleich und damit ein plus für geforce ist das viele spiele für Nvidakarten erstellt worden (beispiel SpellForce) bei mir läuft das Game ohne prob. mein freund musste erst jedemenge im Netz nachlesen bis er die Lösung fand, da das Spiel bei ihm nicht lief.
Fazit Radeon ist gut wenn man Leistung haben will, wenn man sich nicht auskennt ist die Geforce besser da sie einfacher zuhandhaben ist.
Dies ist meine Meinung, lasse mich aber immer gerne belehren.


----------



## blubber (21. Februar 2004)

> Fazit Radeon ist gut wenn man Leistung haben will, wenn man sich nicht auskennt ist die Geforce besser da sie einfacher zuhandhaben ist.


Hm ? Diese Aussage ist irgendwie.....falsch. Nur weil ein Spiel bei deinem Kumpel auf der Radeon Probleme gemacht hat heisst es nicht "Geforce sei einfacher zu handhaben".
Was soll denn einfacher sein ? Du musst beide Karten einbauen und ordentlich installieren, danach laufen auch beide Karten. Es gibt genug Games die bei Geforce Karten Probleme machen.
@Ador: Die 5600 kannst in die Tonne kloppen. Hol dir die 9800 von ATI dann hast ein anständiges Teil.

bye


----------



## Ador (22. Februar 2004)

Also z.B. bei Ebay kann man die Radeon 9800 se (pro) mit dem angeblich schnellem Chip R-98SE-C3 für 150 € kaufen. Wo der Händler selber schreibt, dass man sie auf eine PRO freischalten kann... Für wie sinvoll, warscheinlich haltet ihr das, dass es funktioniert?


----------



## danielmueller (22. Februar 2004)

Kommt drauf an wie Risiko freudig du bist also ich würde mir bei http://www.radeon-shop.de eine Graka besorgen da hast du dann auch ne Garantie drauf das sie neu ist und man sie leicht umbauen kann. Kannst dir dann auch ne radeon 9500 proholen und sie zu ner 9700 machen kostet nur 99€ und ist schneller wie deine geforce fx.


----------



## cs_deluxe (23. Februar 2004)

*ATI ist besser*

hi

Kauft euch eine ati 9800 pro für 190 euro das ist der preisknüller.
und das besste sie ist die 2 beste grafikkarte der welt und das für 190 euro wahnsin. Sie ist besser wie jede Geforce FX grantiert!


mfg >|-=Cs_DeLuXe=-|<


----------



## fhg-hans (25. März 2004)

es gibt inzwischen die fx 5950 die iss eindeutig besser als die ATI was testberichte belegen......zB bei COD die Pixel anzahl...usw


----------



## Bauki (26. März 2004)

die 5950 fx? wo haste denn die her? ich kenn nur die 5950 u oder 5950 uv. da weiß ich wohl das es mitlerweile die beste graka der welt ist. dementsprechend kostet die aber auch. vom preis leistung her sind die ati die besten,denn die g-force kostet irgenwas mit 520€ dafür kaufen sich manche nen ganzen pc.


----------



## fhg-hans (26. März 2004)

Die ASUS V9980 Ultra und der GeForce FX™ 5950Ultra von nVidia® bieten preisgekrönte Merkmale, die sich durch Leistung im Bereich Film-Editing und Grafikdarstellung auszeichnen. Die verschiedenen Technologien sind auf dem neuesten Stand. Die nVIDIA® UltraShadow™-Technologie, NVIDIA® CineFX™ 2.0 Motor, NVIDIA® Intellisample™-Technologie, ASUS ' GameFace™ und weitere einmalige Innovationen aus dem Hause ASUS sind intergriert. Damit ist die ASUS V9980Ultra geeignet für den den Enthusiasten, der allerhöchste Ansprüche an 3D-Darstellung und Videobearbeitung stellt. 



kostet 370€,,,aber es kommt ja pci-express grafikkarten da sollte man warten mit dem kauf......


----------



## Ador (27. März 2004)

hi
Macht das eigentlich viel aus, ob ich die Grafikkarte mit 128MB oder 256 MB nehme? Kann mir bitte einer mal sagen, welche vorteile die 256mb genau mit sich bringen?


----------



## danube (27. März 2004)

256mb sind bei hohen Auflösungen in Kombination mit 32 Bit Texturen von Vorteil, d.h. schneller als bei einer Karte mit 128mb.


----------



## Ador (27. März 2004)

ok danke !
Noch eine Frage, 





> Kauft euch eine ati 9800 pro für 190 euro das ist der preisknüller.


wo bekomm ich die her, für den Preis?


----------



## fhg-hans (29. März 2004)

hmm ich kann auch nur eine finden für 230€ für 190 steine finde ich auch keine....
vielleicht war das keine pro......
ge force iss eh besser......


----------



## One and only (1. April 2004)

Das is ja ein richtiger Krieg.
Könnt ihr euch nicht ienigen welche wirklich besser ist ?! 
da muss es doch irgendwo Tests geben oder nicht? 
Hat da jemand welchen zur hand ?

Hab ´ne Nvida Geforce 440mx ... bin auch einiger maßen zufrieden  
krieg aber bald Far Cry.. und hab so meine bedenken ob das auf meim rechner läuft


----------



## fhg-hans (1. April 2004)

bei den game far cry brauchste ne graka mit 128 MB hmm ich hab schon berichte gelesen das die ge force 5900-5950 besser sein soll....


----------



## One and only (3. April 2004)

.... braucht man wirklich eine mit 128 mb ? ....  hab nur 64 .. fuck


----------



## fhg-hans (3. April 2004)

soweit ich das gelesen hatte ja...aber die seite ist wieder zu.....ich wollte es mir heute holen das spiel im media markt aber es war noch net da.....


----------

